# legally hunting with a slingshot



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

in which country is allowed the hunt of birds and hares with the slingshot ?
as far as I know it is illegal in Germany!
what about in the neighboring countries?
who knows all about it?


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

in Italy it is not aloud hunting with slingshots, to hunt anything you should have a licence.


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

is the hunt in the UK with out Hunting licence allowed?
how strong must be a shot for hare? 
i shot deaf in my cowshed with ca. 8joule its enough! 10mm 65m/s 20m distance


----------



## ONESHOT68 (Dec 28, 2010)

TobseB said:


> is the hunt in the UK with out Hunting licence allowed?
> how strong must be a shot for hare?
> i shot deaf in my cowshed with ca. 8joule its enough! 10mm 65m/s 20m distance


Hunting in the UK with a slingshot is legal (and NO you don't need a licence, unlike firearms), although you MUST always go for a kill shot. If you keep wounding animals you could be arrested for cruelty, so you must make sure you are a bloody good shot.......I must point out that using a slingshot to fire arrows for hunting is illegal as it would then be classed as a bow/crossbow, which is illegal to hunt with in this country......


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

I think in Malaysia hunting with a sling shot is fully legal as long as you don't shoot protected species. Pest shooting and eradication is perfectly fine.


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

ONESHOT68 said:


> is the hunt in the UK with out Hunting licence allowed?
> how strong must be a shot for hare?
> i shot deaf in my cowshed with ca. 8joule its enough! 10mm 65m/s 20m distance


Hunting in the UK with a slingshot is legal (and NO you don't need a licence, unlike firearms), although you MUST always go for a kill shot. If you keep wounding animals you could be arrested for cruelty, so you must make sure you are a bloody good shot.......I must point out that using a slingshot to fire arrows for hunting is illegal as it would then be classed as a bow/crossbow, which is illegal to hunt with in this country......








[/quote]

thank you very much for the information! I dream of a short stay in a country where I can hunt me my lunch! 
I think it's interesting that I get along without a supermarket! in Germany, I would get with this holiday problems.
I am a good shot! and my brother a good butcher and a good shot!


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

bring some food cans. with you. Slingshot hunting is such an azard. Once day you can have two or tree god hits, the day after you can miss the very possible. And if you are hungry everithing is worst







)


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

stelug said:


> bring some food cans. with you. Slingshot hunting is such an azard. Once day you can have two or tree god hits, the day after you can miss the very possible. And if you are hungry everithing is worst
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok then I also have my fishing rod with


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

poaching is a catapults best friend


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

ChrisMan said:


> poaching is a catapults best friend


and a catapult is a poachers best friend


----------

